# Here It is folks! str8 from holland to my bedroom =)



## G_48911 (May 8, 2008)

http://homeharvest.com/hydroponicsindoorgrowingsystem.htm



i found it almost impossible to find a website for my system,much less  anybody using one of these systems.After calling my local hydroponic shop,he told me the website for it.click on this link and check it out.it also shows the organic coco pellets that are recommended for this system,but i have some (that my friend gave me with the system) but i'm debating on using them.(i put one in a bucket of water to see how much they expand.needless to say,Theyre very messy)i might just use the good ol 6X6X5.8 rockwool cubes.what do ya think?My first grow on this will be an all nirvana strain,im ordering the seeds tomorrow*white widow,jock horror,aurora indica,northern lights X Big bud, and four way* (the first documented nirvana fourway thread on the forums)  let me get some feedback on opinions.im hopin to have this underway sometime next month.Thanks Mar. Passion for all the Help


----------



## G_48911 (May 8, 2008)

I was wondering how many times and for how long i should be running the water pump on this system?


----------



## 0b1kinsmokey (May 9, 2008)

looks like a cool system dude, fire it up and shows us whats up with it


----------



## massproducer (May 9, 2008)

well this is a very cool drip system...Depending on your medium you can run the pump 24/0 or as long as your lights are on.  Basically as long as your medium doesn't stay too wet then you will be cool.

You could go with rockwool, i myself like hydroton in drip systems because they hold enough water but not too much, they will never really become totally water logged like rockwool can, or even a combination of both.  But this is just what I like, others like rockwool better and I am sure that some will swear by the pellets.  I would say use whatever medium you feel most comfortable with, especially because you are starting a new system.


----------



## G_48911 (May 9, 2008)

so you think if i ran the pump every couple hours for a 1/2 hour while my lights on i'd be ok?  (the system i have has the add on so it holds 40 plants,i'm gonna use a cube of rockwool between 2 layers of hydroton.)


----------



## nickname (May 9, 2008)

its not exactly how they do it in holland but none the less, it seems overpriced to me.


----------



## G_48911 (May 9, 2008)

lol,i got mine with a 400 watt hps and ph meter for $100 (cant beat that one!) i got it from my friend that had 4 of these systems goin in his basement4=160 plants =)


----------



## G_48911 (May 9, 2008)

and as for price,$300 aint bad for a system that holds 40 plants,i wanna know where you can get one that holds 40 plants for this price (almost impossible)


----------



## nickname (May 9, 2008)

no, its not a 40 plant system, its a 40 clone system, theres a world of difference, i have a 50 plant system that cost much less and it holds upto 50  real plants, although you do need 6 600w hid lamps to effectively run it.

you have got a 40 clone system however.  if i were to turn my 50 plant system into a clone system i would have a 600 clone system,


----------



## G_48911 (May 9, 2008)

lol,my friend had four of these systems goin with full size plants in them.(he got about 8 oz's per plant)each system had a 400 watt (on a light mover) powering it .when it was time to flower,he'd use two 400 watt hps. also,show a pic of your system,if not,then whats the name of the system you got for cheaper than this?im curious.Thanks


----------



## nickname (May 9, 2008)

I'm gonna call ** on that one, big time, if you had come with something believable then maybe, but outright lies are so easy to spot bro,

you didn't have to big it up to me, i can see its limitations with my experience.


----------



## nickname (May 9, 2008)

i couldn't find you a pic, but here it is.







those are just 10 bucks each, the difference is between this and what you got, apart from extortinate price is that with these you can choose exactly where you want the plants to live.

So yeah they cost just 10 bucks each and have outlets and are set to drain, to cover what you just bought you would need 5 which is 50 bucks the trays are designed for the job and are prefabricated with drainages and raises for the plants.

I could match that system you just paid for for 80 bucks easy.


----------



## G_48911 (May 9, 2008)

dude,im not bsin you bro.i seen it with my own 2 eyes.my dude was makin 20grand a month for 2 years str8.lol,why would i try to hype up my system? like it matters what anybody else thinks of my system.but im not bsin you dude.im the realest dude you'll ever meet


----------



## G_48911 (May 9, 2008)

how is that any better than my system,your plants have the same amount of space to grow as mine


----------



## nickname (May 9, 2008)

how many plants?


----------



## G_48911 (May 9, 2008)

also,you could match my system with 80 bucks,but you'd still have to throw in 100-150 for a hps,plus $50 for a meter..that puts ya at $230 do the math bro,you arent gettin anything near the deal i got (unless you get it from a friend or family member) and that system you have imho is nowhere near as sweet as my system.not sayin my systems all that,but you nowhere near my level bro.step your game up dude


----------



## G_48911 (May 9, 2008)

lol,i aint tryin to argue with you but i dont like your lil cheap a$$ $10 hook ups,i'd much rather have my system


----------



## nickname (May 9, 2008)

G_48911 said:
			
		

> how is that any better than my system,your plants have the same amount of space to grow as mine



errm, :confused2: it cost 1/3 of the price 

plus the distance of the plant isn't set, i choose it.

and your claims for its performance are highly exaggerated.,


----------



## nickname (May 9, 2008)

G_48911 said:
			
		

> lol,i aint tryin to argue with you but i dont like your lil cheap a$$ $10 hook ups,i'd much rather have my system



well we see in 3 months when you counting the grams and not ounces

i guess some people are happy to throw money away.

the real art of growing your own is getting the highest quality product in the highest quantity for the lowest price, and you already messed up son


----------



## G_48911 (May 9, 2008)

ill be startin my grow in a few weeks,just watch and learn.i'll show you what this system will do (i've been growing since the early 90's bro,im not just another noobie)


----------



## nickname (May 9, 2008)

i don't need to see, i already know what it will do, and if your that experienced, then you should already know its downfalls and why your not going to be getting 8 ounce plants when harvest comes.

oh and when i say 8 ounce i mean dried and trimmed not wet and on the plant still


----------



## G_48911 (May 9, 2008)

lol,alright dude.i payed $100 for a $300 system,$100-150 light,and a $50 meter, but im off to a bad start? lol,lay off the hard dude.im off to a damn good start. and as for the harvest,i already told you what my friend was pullin off this machine,you got alot to learn my friend


----------



## G_48911 (May 9, 2008)

lol,you keep tellin me how you know the capabilities of this system,but in reality..you dont.i've seen it with my own eyes dude,40 plants,all about 4 ft tall. my friend said to tell you,if your usin this system and countin grams,instead of pounds.you need to learn how to grow


----------



## nickname (May 9, 2008)

G_48911 said:
			
		

> lol,alright dude.i payed $100 for a $300 system,$100-150 light,and a $50 meter, but im off to a bad start? lol,lay off the hard dude.im off to a damn good start. and as for the harvest,i already told you what my friend was pullin off this machine,you got alot to learn my friend



thats a 40 plant system right and a 400w lamp so if you fill it with full size plants and get 8 ounce a plant that would mean.

40x 8 ounces = 320 ounces from 40 plants hmmmm

320 ounces x 28 = 8960g

8960 from a 400w lamp = 22g per watt.

if this is really true then bro, forget growing the weed just write a book cus everyone on this planet would love to be getting those out of this world figures.

You'll be amazingly rich


----------



## G_48911 (May 9, 2008)

im not bullsh**in dude,thats what he was gettin. like i said though,he used two 400 watt hps to flower with.it is what it is bro.i wouldnt come on here and start lyin out my a**.im not that kinda dude.


----------



## nickname (May 9, 2008)

G_48911 said:
			
		

> im not bullsh**in dude,thats what he was gettin. like i said though,he used two 400 watt hps to flower with.it is what it is bro.i wouldnt come on here and start lyin out my a**.im not that kinda dude.



by still maintaining it after my last post, you've only served one purpose, showing yourself up.

nice one bro, you just lost all credibility.


----------



## G_48911 (May 9, 2008)

anyways,gotta go man,but keep an eye out for my grow journal.maybe i can show you  how to be countin  ounces & pounds,instead of grams =)


----------



## nickname (May 9, 2008)

btw, the benchmark for most growers is about 0.5g per watt, a lot of people strive for 1g per watt, if your really really good you can get it as high as 2g per watt. 22g is so outlandish its untrue.


----------



## nickname (May 9, 2008)

don't get me wrong, you wanna grow in it, thats up to you, i just hope no one comes in here believes your hype and goes and buys one because of it,


----------



## nickname (May 9, 2008)

G_48911 said:
			
		

> lol,you keep tellin me how you know the capabilities of this system,but in reality..you dont.i've seen it with my own eyes dude,40 plants,all about 4 ft tall. my friend said to tell you,if your usin this system and countin grams,instead of pounds.you need to learn how to grow



who's your friend the bunny in your av?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 9, 2008)

G_48911 said:
			
		

> lol,my friend had four of these systems goin with full size plants in them.(he got about 8 oz's per plant)each system had a 400 watt (on a light mover) powering it .when it was time to flower,he'd use two 400 watt hps. also,show a pic of your system,if not,then whats the name of the system you got for cheaper than this?im curious.Thanks




I'm sorry, but there is just absolutely NO way that your "friend" is getting 8 ozs off each plant under the conditions you are talking about.  For starters, the 400W does not have the penetrating power to get light to the bottom buds on 4' plants, especially when they are all squeezed together.  Eleven grams per watt from 2 400W is just ludicruous and in no way believable.  If someone was consistantly getting even 1/10th of what you are touting, they would be doing very well.  

If you saw this with your own 2 eyes, I want some of what you are smoking.....

PS--We don't talk about selling on this site.


----------



## nickname (May 9, 2008)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, but there is just absolutely NO way that your "friend" is getting 8 ozs off each plant under the conditions you are talking about.  For starters, the 400W does not have the penetrating power to get light to the bottom buds on 4' plants, especially when they are all squeezed together.  Eleven grams per watt from 2 400W is just ludicruous and in no way believable.  If someone was consistantly getting even 1/10th of what you are touting, they would be doing very well.
> 
> If you saw this with your own 2 eyes, I want some of what you are smoking.....
> 
> PS--We don't talk about selling on this site.



its even worse than that, he's saying that his friend was using 4 of these systems with 2 light on a light mover


the whole thing just stinks


----------



## G_48911 (May 9, 2008)

no,i said that each system had one 400 watt hps for veg,and two 400 watt hps's for flower.believe what you want but thats what he was gettin.he said for a few months he was workin alot so he wasnt able to pay as much attention to his ph levels or the systems period,he said the worst harvest he got off the systems was a 1-3 oz's from each plant.everything i'm sayin is totally legit.im not a little kid comin on here to make up lies.my friend isnt either,hes a 38 yr old dude.this is not **.he also said that his harvest were about 30% bigger when he was using co2,he said he'd go through 1 big tank a week and he said to take the tanks to some fire extinquisher shop and they'd refill em for 40 bucks.He also said that the plants in the middle of the system grew faster than the ones on the ends so he had to rotate them regularly.He was running the pump on the system 24 hours until the plants started growing too fast.he had to cut the time the pump ran by half.so anyways,it is what it is,im sorry his grow is going against what you've been told  or what statistics say or whatever.all i can tell you is this is the honest truth. (no need to make me sound like a liar and hate on me because i'm telling you what i've seen)
im not trying to talk about dealing,i was just sayin..I SEEN THE DUDE MAKIN THIS MUCH. THIS IS NOT **.I know how to grow weed (i've been growin since 91,smokin weed since 88 (not that it's hard or matters) I'm not just some noobie/kid on here tryin to hype up my system. now  (if you want) be on the look out for my grow journal and i'll show you what this system can do.and show nickname how to grow with it and weigh ounces/pounds come harvest time,rather than grams (which is what he got when he used a system like this)  =) smoke somethin-peace


----------



## nickname (May 9, 2008)

you presume a lot about me,


so ok lets say he had 2x400w per system to flower, that gives you 800w. this still means he is getting 11gpw, which is still total **, 

also if you say he was making 20k a month, that would put it at something like 40k for a flower period(approx 8 weeks)

if he was getting 8 ounces a plant and 40 plants a system that means each section, this would provide 320 ounces.


even if he had just one system this would mean he is selling an ounce for 125$ on average

if he  had 4 systems like you say then he would be making about 40 bucks an ounce

you bunny buddy sounds like a clever guy

and i still don't buy any of it,

you can rattle on all you like, but you fill that system with 2 800w you still won't get much more than 3 ounces a plant.

Its just not possible, i'm not sure how your friend has managed to defy physics.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 9, 2008)

G_48911 said:
			
		

> no,i said that each system had one 400 watt hps for veg,and two 400 watt hps's for flower.believe what you want but thats what he was gettin.he said for a few months he was workin alot so he wasnt able to pay as much attention to his ph levels or the systems period,he said the worst harvest he got off the systems was a 1-3 oz's from each plant.everything i'm sayin is totally legit.im not a little kid comin on here to make up lies.my friend isnt either,hes a 38 yr old dude.this is not **.he also said that his harvest were about 30% bigger when he was using co2,he said he'd go through 1 big tank a week and he said to take the tanks to some fire extinquisher shop and they'd refill em for 40 bucks.He also said that the plants in the middle of the system grew faster than the ones on the ends so he had to rotate them regularly.He was running the pump on the system 24 hours until the plants started growing too fast.he had to cut the time the pump ran by half.so anyways,it is what it is,im sorry his grow is going against what you've been told  or what statistics say or whatever.all i can tell you is this is the honest truth. (no need to make me sound like a liar and hate on me because i'm telling you what i've seen)
> im not trying to talk about dealing,i was just sayin..I SEEN THE DUDE MAKIN THIS MUCH. THIS IS NOT **.I know how to grow weed (i've been growin since 91,smokin weed since 88 (not that it's hard or matters) I'm not just some noobie/kid on here tryin to hype up my system. now  (if you want) be on the look out for my grow journal and i'll show you what this system can do.and show nickname how to grow with it and weigh ounces/pounds come harvest time,rather than grams (which is what he got when he used a system like this)  =) smoke somethin-peace



ROTFLMFAO!

You can insist all you want, but this is just not possible, dude.  Get a clue.  If your friend could do this, he could sell his system and method for almost whatever he wanted.  You just do not get 11 g per watt.  I don't care who you are or what you do.


----------



## G_48911 (May 9, 2008)

aight,whatever you say.im done arguin with ya.ive spent more than enough time on it.not only that but i dont see how "its not possible",when i grew some plants outside that were in  a partially shaded area,i got like 15ozs off each plant (yes,they were under partial sunlight but,his plants were not much smaller than mine.so if this is not possible under them turns..i dont know,must have been a miracle grow or somethin cuz thats what he got off of one of his harvests (best harvest he had) well end this on this note,believe it or not.its the truth and i dont know how to explain what he was doing that a normal experienced grower wouldnt do to get this.he just did.and through me,maybe you'll take the time to watch me  (somebody with an experienced grower that has done the "impossible")show you what this system is capable and possibly change your opinion on this system or any other system like it.i'm not sayin im gonna get 9 pounds of smoke per plant but i can just about guarantee as long as i have a good female ratio from my seeds,i'll easily end up with 4-5 ozs per plant (more than the 1-2 per plant nickname is claiming) anyways,i hope i didnt offend anybody by defending what i've seen,its just,when you have seen something happen and everybody tells you you're lyin,its pretty annying. =) anyways,hope you all had fun with this thread and i hope no feeling were hurt by it.nickname & hemp goddess ,no hard feeling towards you.i'll be watching both of your journals and hopefully we can work through these hard times of gettin 1-2 oz's per plant.PEACE =)


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 9, 2008)

If you don't understand the difference between growing outside with unlimited room for the plant to grow with natural sunlight and growing 40 plants squeezed together under 2 400Ws, you are more of an amateur than I previously thought.  The trouble here is the 400W lights...don't you get it?


----------



## nickname (May 10, 2008)

G_48911 said:
			
		

> aight,whatever you say.im done arguin with ya.ive spent more than enough time on it.not only that but i dont see how "its not possible",when i grew some plants outside that were in  a partially shaded area,i got like 15ozs off each plant (yes,they were under partial sunlight but,his plants were not much smaller than mine.so if this is not possible under them turns..i dont know,must have been a miracle grow or somethin cuz thats what he got off of one of his harvests (best harvest he had) well end this on this note,believe it or not.its the truth and i dont know how to explain what he was doing that a normal experienced grower wouldnt do to get this.he just did.and through me,maybe you'll take the time to watch me  (somebody with an experienced grower that has done the "impossible")show you what this system is capable and possibly change your opinion on this system or any other system like it.i'm not sayin im gonna get 9 pounds of smoke per plant but i can just about guarantee as long as i have a good female ratio from my seeds,i'll easily end up with 4-5 ozs per plant (more than the 1-2 per plant nickname is claiming) anyways,i hope i didnt offend anybody by defending what i've seen,its just,when you have seen something happen and everybody tells you you're lyin,its pretty annying. =) anyways,hope you all had fun with this thread and i hope no feeling were hurt by it.nickname & hemp goddess ,no hard feeling towards you.i'll be watching both of your journals and hopefully we can work through these hard times of gettin 1-2 oz's per plant.PEACE =)




I can get 4 ounce a plant from 27 plants, these plants are spread apart giving 1sq ft per plant, using a 600w lamp per 9 plants.

27 x 4 = 108

108 x 28 = 3024 from 1800 watts of light

giving 1.68g per watt

and i've been around a bit longer than you, and believe me that this is good.  I'm giving the plants more space than you so they have a chance to get a bigger yield.  i'm giving the plants a stronger light source, i'm getting deeper light penetration, i'm using a method that isn't that far away from what you do, plus the method i have used is actually straight out of a dutch grow room as I am european and i have visited a few dutch warehouses.

considering the benchmark for new growers is 0.5g per watt, and most people would feel really happy to achieve 1.0g per watt 2.0g is achievable  11g per watt is a fairytale and i'm just too old for them now.


----------



## nickname (May 10, 2008)

heres the last grow i did with 50 plants under 4 x 600w lamps.

light wattage is relative to weight produced, if you argue with this then you really are a fool.

Just to point it out to you, i'd like you to tell me, considering your 40 plants are going to be much closer together than this, where your fitting 5x the amount of bud in?


----------

